# Chinese / Italian gardens Carlisle Cumbria 11-2008



## lanny (Nov 9, 2008)

HI this is my first post so please be a little forgiving.
These are the italian gardens also known as the chinese gardens locally.the site was built in the early 1930's under the direction of P Dalton ( borough surveyor ) using laborers made unemployed by the depression.
The buildings are toilets although now out of use and the majority of the stone used to construct the site was recycled material from the widening of the neighbouring bridge or the demolished carlisle Jail.
The gardens have been left to rot due to a lack of money for a while now but are about to be restored thanks to a lottery grant .
But here they are in their current unloved state.




Entrance





upper pool and pergola




lower terrace


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 9, 2008)

Those gardens are totally delightful, even un their abandoned state. I love the Italienate style. Nice first post lanny, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## shatters (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Lanny

Nice first post and welcome to DP from the south of the county

Phil


----------



## krela (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting looking place, but please don't post exact dates in thread titles in the future


----------



## lanny (Nov 11, 2008)

These gardens are still open to the public so the dates not relevant on this occassion ,
although they are in a very neglected state and the pergolas are not exactly structurally sound (although someone did manage to hang themselves from one )the city council has never taken any action to close them off . If you are going for a look be quick as they will most likely be starting renovation very shortly which will require them to be closed off . 
They remain Largely unvandalised basically because not many people either know they are there or want to visit them due to the current derelict condition. 

as a foot note the site was designed by thomas mawson who was reasonably well known for designing gardens for stately homes .


----------



## krela (Nov 11, 2008)

lanny said:


> These gardens are still open to the public so the dates not relevant on this occassion



A rule is a rule! Easier to enforce it across the board than say it's okay for some things and not others.


----------

